# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Te merren masa per njerez te ulet a.k.a Anti-Shqiptaret.

## Apollyon

Eshte forum shqiptar, edhe i tille duhet te mbetet!

Epo kan nis talebanet cetniket te tallen me shenjetoren Nen Tereza.

Moderator cfar po ben? Pse nuk i fshin kto postime skandaloze drejtuar te vetmes Shqiptare Shenjtore? Jeni ne terezi juve, me Nen Terezen krenohet i gjith njerzimi, edhe neve te lejojme disa Anti Shqiptare te tallen me figuren e Nen Terezes? Turp per juve qe lejoni te tille njerez ne forum. 


Talebani pare :




> *muslimani72*
> i/e regjistruar
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 13-05-2009
> Postime: 76
> 
> *A nuk ka qene kjo Hinduse??*



Talebani dyte :




> *celyy*
> i/e regjistruar
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 26-10-2006
> Postime: 746
> 
> Duhet permirsuar titulli:
> *Tereska , Indiane e Madhe , hahahahah*a


Talebani trete edhe me i ndyri :




> *dallendyshi*
> i/e regjistruar
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 16-02-2009
> Postime: 325
> 
> *Maxhupke e madhe ahahah*


Prap talebani me i ndyre :




> *dallendyshi*
> i/e regjistruar
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 16-02-2009
> Postime: 325
> 
> *keto b... qe ikene arvatar te asaj jan*e



Faqja e pare e ksaj teme eshte me te vertete skandaloze

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=1#post2272802


*Nuk e di se si lejoni te tille njerez te marrin akoma fryme ne forum, kur kta ofendojne edhe poshterojne nje nder figurat me te medha edhe krenarine e shqiptareve?!?*

Te merren masa!!!

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Plotesisht ke te drejt, gjegjsisht ka te drejt Apollyon. oooo Moderaor....?!
Na e flliqen jo vetm forumin, por cdo gje per-rreth kta flliqesirat qe iu vie era gjakprishur me mijera kilometra. Me vjne keq qe ofendoj por ket e bej nga zemra e plast, sepse po t'i shikosh nga nje rakurs politik, keta dalin te paguar nga qarqe te fshehta antishqiptare...
jasht nga Forumi, ju talebanca gjakprishur, jasht nga Shqiperia, jasht nga Kosova jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasht nga gjith Shqiptaria, ju qe shani , ofendoni Nen Terezen, ju qe i doni me shume jevgjit arab, se vllaun Shqiptar.
jasht!-, he Turp iu kjoft.!

----------


## Apollyon

Nuk eshte hera pare qe shoh te tilla ofendime, se kam pare edhe ne temen e Gjergj Kastriotit, ku po te njejtet persona kan nis te ofendojne heroin kombetar ne menyrat me te ndyra.

Po mjaft, durimi e ka nje kufi!

----------


## ARKIA

Po duhet te mbyllen dhe perjashtohen keto gojera te mbushura me sperme(ne kuptimin figurativ) talibane. Nuk jane shqiptare, nuk respektojne shqiptaret .
Jam i sigurt se keto probleme keta persona i kane nga mungesa e sexit normal.
Ptu, jazek ju qofte.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Plotesishtë kanë të drejt ata që kërkojnë të mirren masa ndajë atyre që bëjnë punën e armiqëve të kombit shqiptarë: Nëna Tereze është krenaria e jonë kombëtare dhe talibanët që akoma jetojn në kohën e shpelave s'kanë të drejtë të mirren me figurat shqiptare, ata le të mirren me bin ladenat e tyre dhe të kalojn tek forumet arabe!

----------


## Chingy

> Eshte forum shqiptar, edhe i tille duhet te mbetet!
> 
> Epo kan nis talebanet cetniket te tallen me shenjetoren Nen Tereza.
> 
> Moderator cfar po ben? Pse nuk i fshin kto postime skandaloze drejtuar te vetmes Shqiptare Shenjtore? Jeni ne terezi juve, me Nen Terezen krenohet i gjith njerzimi, edhe neve te lejojme disa Anti Shqiptare te tallen me figuren e Nen Terezes? Turp per juve qe lejoni te tille njerez ne forum. 
> 
> 
> Talebani pare :
> 
> ...


Bravo...Shyqyr qe mori nji mundimin me hap nje teme te tille..Mos harro se kemi edhe Sabriun qe pellet sa andej kendej duke hedh hi e vrer mbi gjith figurat tona...Edhe mos thote njeri qe jo po kane te drejten e fjales sepse jemi ne demokraci..secili duhet te marre pergjegjsit per ato qe thote edhe pse jemi thjesht ne nje forum...Ka pas shume te prejashtuar,shum censurime ne temat fetare vetem se eshte fol kunder Jezusit apo Muhamedit ndersa per ate qe eshte me kryesorja,gjaku e kombi jone nuk merren absolutisht masa...Ne shume vende te botes te mohosh psh sterminimin e hebrenjve denohet penalisht..A eshte shum qe ne kete forum SHQIPTAR te kerkojm nje mase kunder mohimit te historise dhe figurave tona nga elemente qe nuk e meritojn te flasin as me veten para pasqyres e jo me ne nje forum mbarekombtar SHQIPTAR...Pershendetje Apollyon...

----------


## medaur

Ndaj te njejtin mendim, kush nuk respekton figurat kombetare ,te perjashtohet.Sidomos dallendyshi ,sabriu,explorer ,myslimani72 eshte gjynah tu thuash shqiptare.Ofendojne ne menyre te vazhdueshme figurat kombetare.Talibani moderator gimi3 me dha verejtje per perjashtim per keto fjale  :elefanti: ek tema  duam te ndertojme nje xhami  :arushi:  thashe: Ja u befte allahu 100 kateshe se e shpetuat atdheun me kete xhami!Opa verejtje per perjashtim kurse keta kane thene per Skenderbeun b...im,tradhetar,turqit ja kane care b..en,,, asgje, per nene terezen e pate me lart ,,,asgje!!!Ca ti besh te plas shpirti ,sidomos nga modero-katnari gimi3 qe rri te forumi mysliman sikur ja ka ngarkuar kryemyftiu i Prishtines me detyre.Po nejse beni cte doni ,nuk e di bile a ja vlen ti shkruaj keto gjera pasi e di qe nuk do merren parasysh.

----------


## drague

fjala jote ne vesh te allahut.

----------


## daniel00

Keta talebanet si nuk ndryshuan nje here , u jane bllokuar kushedi se sa llogari edhe vazhdojne te njejtin avaz . Te merren masa se keto lloj sharjesh qenkan shume te ulta , ashtu si vetem nje islamik mund te shaje . 

Sa per gimin , ai u ka dhene zemer ketyre duke u lene lloj lloj perversiteti  si teme . Ata veçse po tregohen shume te sinqerte .

Dhe ja si dalin tani ne gjithe nenforumet . Thjesht nje ban nuk zgjidh gje , besoj se zgjidhja perfundimtare me keta eshte ban ip .

----------


## Apollyon

Tema eshte akoma aty, *akoma e piset me shkrime te ktyre individeve* qe na harxhojn oksigjenin! Nese smerrni masa ju si moderatore edhe si SuperModeratore ndaj ktyre plehrave njerez qe ofendojne krenarine e Kombit Shqiptar, atehere do merrem un me to, sikur edhe i vetem perballe tyre (por besoj se do keme mbeshtetjen e shum Shqiptarve ne forum) Prandaj me e mira eshte qe te merrni ju masa per to.

Jemi Shqiptare o moderatore, krenaria jone eshte Nen Tereza, Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu e plot te tjere qe pergojohen edhe ofendohen nga te tille individe ne forum. Nese neve lejojme qe figurat tona me te larta qe mbare bota krenohet me te tille njerez, te ofendohen nga disa monstra qe vetem  njerez nuk jan, atehere *turpi na mbetet i te gjith neve*! Turpi na mbet juve edhe neve, *juve sepse lejoni qe kta tipa te flasin akoma ne forum, kurse neve na ngel turpi sepse anashkalojme te tilla shkrime.*

*Prandaj ftoj te gjith ata qe e quajn veten Shqiptar, te mos anashkalojne asnje postim te tille duke bere gjoja sikur se vune re*, por ti pergjigjen ktyre monstrave anti-shqiptare me gjuhen qe meritojne. Te mos lejojne asnje qe te ofendoje edhe te shaje  Krenarine e Kombit tone, te mos lejohet asnje qe te fyeje Gjergj Kastriotin edhe Nen Tereze e te gjith Rilindasit tane. 

Kurse ju krimba, qe keni urrejtje kundra Nen Terezes, Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeu, mbajeni urrejtjen tuaj perbrenda, edhe mos e shfaqni ne forum, mua sme intereson se sa e urreni juve, un dua qe te mos lexoj te tilla postime duke fyer Krenarine Tone, *ju qe sjeni shqiptar beni mire qe urrejtjen tuaj kundrejt nesh ta mbani perbrenda, sepse shqiptari ka dhen jeten per nder e krenari, edhe ne jemi pasardhsit e te gjith atyre burrave qe kan dhene jeten per atdhe, edhe nuk lejojm cdo lloj krimbi te dale e te ofendoje paraardhsit tane*. 

*Prandaj jam dakord qe te fshihen shkrime ofenduese ne te tilla tema, edhe te kete nje rreptesi teper te madhe ndaj ktyre shkrimeve. Edhe te merren masa teper te rrepta ndaj ktyre qe shkelin identitetin tone me kembe edhe e pordhosin ate.*

----------


## Milkway

> Keta talebanet si nuk ndryshuan nje here , u jane bllokuar kushedi se sa llogari edhe vazhdojne te njejtin avaz . Te merren masa se keto lloj sharjesh qenkan shume te ulta , *ashtu si vetem nje islamik mund te shaje* . 
> 
> Sa per gimin , ai u ka dhene zemer ketyre duke u lene lloj lloj perversiteti  si teme . Ata veçse po tregohen shume te sinqerte .
> 
> Dhe ja si dalin tani ne gjithe nenforumet . Thjesht nje ban nuk zgjidh gje , besoj se zgjidhja perfundimtare me keta eshte ban ip .


Pajtohem me gjithe tjeret qe kan shkruar por vetem tek kjo me mbet syri sepse , si mundesh te thuash nje islamik mundet te shaje . Me qfare te drejte i pergjithson ti gjithe besimtaret musliman .

----------


## Apollyon

Ktu sbehet fjale per Islamik apo Katolik.

Ktu behet fjale per Shqiptar edhe Anti-Shqiptar. Mos na e kaloni temen ne biseda fetare, se tema ska te beje me asnje drejtim fetar. Ti leme jashte fete edhe besimet.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Pse eshte shpikur grada moderator ne kete forum ?
Vertete qe nuk e dija.

----------


## Milkway

> Pse eshte shpikur grada moderator ne kete forum ?
> Vertete qe nuk e dija.


Per tu mburrur dhe per ti fshire postimet qe sduhen fshire , dhe per ti lene ato qe sduhet lene .

----------


## INFINITY©

Po i dergoni ndonje mp SuperModeratores Shigjeta se ndoshta do e tregoje qe di ta perdori fshesen aty ku duhet, dhe te tregoj qe ka kapacitet pertej you-tubit muzikor apo hedhjes se poezive qe i dergojne te tjeret ne forum.

----------


## Chingy

sa pak shqiptare paskemi ngel...shef tema te kota qe kane nga 200 a me shum postime ndersa te kjo me e rendesishmja mezi jan bo 15...Sa turp!!!!

----------


## Apollyon

Si duket shum pak veta e konsiderojne veten Shqiptar o Chingy. Shum personave sjua ndjen nese ofendohet Nen Tereza edhe Gjergj Kastrioti, por e kan mendjen te merren me Sali Berisha e Edi Rama, apo ndonje teme fetare. 

Me te vertete me te ardh turp.

----------


## Jack Watson

Duhet t'i perjashtojne fare kta tum tuma.

----------


## daniel00

> Pajtohem me gjithe tjeret qe kan shkruar por vetem tek kjo me mbet syri sepse , si mundesh te thuash nje islamik mundet te shaje . Me qfare te drejte i pergjithson ti gjithe besimtaret musliman .



Ata ne baze te fese qe praktikojne shajne e nxjerrin mllef , une prandaj i kam cilesuar qe ne krye te postimit si talebane , sepse vetem prej ketij ekstremizmi me urrejtje shajne , le te mos jemi te verber se antishqiptar nuk u bene nga hiçi .

Kurse per ty Xhamia dhe Daje Gonin gjithmone kam pasur respekt e ju pergezoj biles per menyren si besoni ne Zot .

----------


## K.i EPERM

Apollyon-
Ktu sbehet fjale per Islamik apo Katolik.

Ktu behet fjale per Shqiptar edhe Anti-Shqiptar. Mos na e kaloni temen ne biseda fetare, se tema ska te beje me asnje drejtim fetar. Ti leme jashte fete edhe besimet.

Duhet të fshihen dhe të zhduken pergjithmon këta Anti-SHqiptarë prej Forumit Shqiptarë

PËRSHËNDETJE VETEM PËR SHQIPTARË

----------

